# Wasps, but no furniture?



## RedPanda (Sep 18, 2020)

So since the beginning I have included shaking trees in my daily chores. I always got 5 wasps and 2 pieces of furniture. At some point after one of the updates, it seems to have changed to 5 wasps and only 1 piece of furniture.

Now since the pinecone/acorn season began, I seem to get no furniture at all (but I still get 5 wasps.)

Has anyone else noticed this? Wondering if it is a glitch. It doesn't seem to be because of the pinecones as I can still get wasps from a tree and then shake it for pinecones. Wondering if it's a local glitch, something others are experiencing, or if it's a change to the game mechanics, which would seem strange since it's one that has been in previous versions of the game.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2020)

I still get furniture from trees on the mystery islands. But since it’s becoming the same items over and over again, I became less interested.


----------



## Bohemia (Sep 18, 2020)

I got a piece of furniture on my island yesterday.


----------



## Venn (Sep 18, 2020)

Perhaps you need more trees or something?
I still get 5 Wasps and 2 Furnitures everyday with Tree Shaking. Although there has been a few with only just 1 but I just assume that I missed a tree somewhere somehow.


----------



## RedPanda (Sep 18, 2020)

Ansel said:


> Perhaps you need more trees or something?
> I still get 5 Wasps and 2 Furnitures everyday with Tree Shaking. Although there has been a few with only just 1 but I just assume that I missed a tree somewhere somehow.



I don’t think that is it, though that’s a good suggestion. I have a lot of trees and more importantly, this same layout produced two furniture in the past. I haven’t really changed things around much since then.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 18, 2020)

oddly enough, I haven't been getting any wasps or furniture at all 0: only branches and acorns/pine cones


----------



## Monokuma73 (Sep 18, 2020)

I must admit, I forgotten about furniture for quite long time, but recently I came back to old habit and can confirm, still got 5 wasps and 2 furniture (one wasp / furniture) on island if I will go for a trip.
Couple days ago I started new game, and still got 5/2 1/1 as previously.


----------



## RedPanda (Sep 18, 2020)

Ok that's helpful information. I am going to experiment with my layout and see if that changes things. I do have one or two trees that don't have anywhere for falling things to land, but it seems strange to me that this would cause no furniture at all to drop, but still always give 5 wasps. It seems highly unlikely that those couple of trees are always the ones where furniture was hiding. But I'll test it out. Otherwise I am out of ideas and wonder if my game is being weird. I remember someone posting on the forums a while back that they weren't getting any wasps at all for a while.


----------



## 6iixx (Sep 18, 2020)

Odd.  Last month, I'd say, I was able to shake my trees down for the same number - 5 wasps, and 2 furniture pieces.  Recently however, I've only been able to shake down 4 wasps, with 2 furniture items still.  Wonder why that is.


----------



## litilravnur (Sep 18, 2020)

Think I have the same issue about just one piece of furniture (yesterday I looked for the second one like 30 min and nothing) but I can't tell since when this is happening or maybe I have trees that don't have enough space for something to fall


----------



## Masenkochick (Sep 18, 2020)

I noticed a few months ago after I did some terraforming I wasn't getting furniture from shaking non-fruit trees and was only getting wasps. I planted a bunch more non-fruit trees and once they grew completely, I started getting furniture again. Is it possibly based on the number of trees? Also, check the area around your trees. I noticed when I had lots of furniture or bushes/flowers around my trees the items (and bells that sometimes fall from trees) wouldn't spawn.


----------



## RedPanda (Sep 18, 2020)

yeah it could be, but I only have a few trees that have no place for things to fall. I think it's like 4 trees in total. And it seems highly unlikely that those same four trees would always be the furniture spawn sites, when I have so many trees on my island. But I am going to experiment and remove all blockages just to test things out.


----------



## Nooblord (Sep 18, 2020)

That’s exactly it. Maybe it came about in an update but it seems as if trees that hold furniture/wasps will stay in the tree until you shake them out. I noticed I didn’t get any furniture from trees a while back, then went around to clear some areas around trees that had no space for items to drop and found the missing furniture.


----------



## RedPanda (Sep 18, 2020)

Oh wow that's so weird! I would think it would respawn in a new place every day, but wow ok. I'm gonna check this out, thanks!


----------



## RedPanda (Sep 18, 2020)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for your suggestions, eapecially @Nooblord for noting that furniture can get stuck in blocked trees for more than one day. That was the issue! My presumption that a new day meant new furniture spawn locations was incorrect. I found two furniture in two of the blocked trees! And now all my trees are free of impediment so it won’t happen again.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 18, 2020)

I barely ever get wasps or furniture anymore.


----------



## Missy88 (Mar 25, 2021)

RedPanda said:


> So since the beginning I have included shaking trees in my daily chores. I always got 5 wasps and 2 pieces of furniture. At some point after one of the updates, it seems to have changed to 5 wasps and only 1 piece of furniture.
> 
> Now since the pinecone/acorn season began, I seem to get no furniture at all (but I still get 5 wasps.)
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Wondering if it is a glitch. It doesn't seem to be because of the pinecones as I can still get wasps from a tree and then shake it for pinecones. Wondering if it's a local glitch, something others are experiencing, or if it's a change to the game mechanics, which would seem strange since it's one that has been in previous versions of the game.


Hi
Did you ever get a fix for this? I am currently experiencing that problem?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 25, 2021)

I have like 20 Cedar Sapling Trees planted on my island and I still get Furniture from them. I guess its RNG weather you get it or not same with the Wasps, Tree Branches, and Bell coins.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 25, 2021)

Missy88 said:


> Hi
> Did you ever get a fix for this? I am currently experiencing that problem?



Do you have space in front of the trees to drop a piece of furniture? there can't be anything placed or planted in front of the trees if you want a furniture drop!


----------



## Missy88 (Mar 26, 2021)

Missy88 said:


> Hi
> Did you ever get a fix for this? I am currently experiencing that problem?





tiffanistarr said:


> Do you have space in front of the trees to drop a piece of furniture? there can't be anything placed or planted in front of the trees if you want a furniture drop!


I do but maybe I'll try clearing more, and see.  Thank You!


----------



## moonbunny (Mar 26, 2021)

Missy88 said:


> Hi
> Did you ever get a fix for this? I am currently experiencing that problem?



Read this post for another potential solution: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/wasps-but-no-furniture.574797/post-9608107


----------



## RedPanda (Mar 26, 2021)

Yes it turned that one of my trees was blocked. When I fixed that tree, things went back to normal.


----------



## Missy88 (Mar 26, 2021)

RedPanda said:


> Yes it turned that one of my trees was blocked. When I fixed that tree, things went back to normal.


I hope it worked , I cleared away flowers!


----------

